# heterotopic ossification hip and capsule



## Jamie Dezenzo (Jan 11, 2016)

this is an open procedure....nothing real good...looking at unlisted 27299 compare to 27065?

Prior total hip replacement, dissection between the gluteus medius and below gluteus minimus and the hip capsule Y ligament significant ossific calcification and heterotopic bone and was verify carefully bluntly dissected under electrocautery.

Thanks for any feedback 
Jamie


----------

